# Hilton Hawaiian Village Questions



## JennM (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi-

 I'm trading into this resort as a guest and I have a few questions. Can anyone suggest a grocery store within walking distance to the resort? I'd planned to rent a car, but the rates have jumped so I'm thinking maybe a daily rental when we go to the North Shore. We are planning on taking a taxi to the resort from the airport and back again.... there are 3 of us. Will that be the smartest thing to do? We've never been to Hawaii before and I'm having a tough time planning this trip as I am so unfamiliar. We want to do all the tourist things, Diamond Head, Polynesion Center, Arizona etc. Should I get a car for all these trips or should I take tours, public transportation etc? Any input/advice would be appreciated. We're there the 14th thru 21st. 

Thanks!
Jenn


----------



## bastroum (Feb 2, 2011)

The closest market is a 15 minute walk to the Ala Moana Shopping Center.
The cab ride from the airport is $35.00
My opinion: take tours.


----------



## greenwich3 (Feb 2, 2011)

There is a shuttle around $9 per person.  We found someone else in line for the shuttle and split a cab with them.  Paid $40 and split it.

Across from the Hilton is a cheap diner type place to eat that is pretty good. Cheeseburger in paradise is a few blocks as well.

Enjoy it!


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 2, 2011)

3 people is about the break even point for taking a cab vs airport shuttle. For local Waikiki (diamondhead) you can take public transit, TheBus drivers are very helpful, they have a stop at the DH parking lot. You can even take TheBus to Hanauma Bay for snorkeling if you have gear, a tour guide may include gear, transport and lunch. 

For other tours you may want to use a tour operator, the HHV concierge can assist with booking. Arizona for instance sells out quickly, you have to line up at opening time to get spots on the water taxi to the memorial, the tours will take care of that. 

For groceries, Ala Moana or the Walmart/SAMs right behind the mall. 

PS include a trip to swap meet at Aloha Stadium, get your trinkets there for best prices compared to Waikiki shops.


----------



## brigechols (Feb 2, 2011)

Purchase the book Oahu Revealed. Excellent tips for touring the island as well as restaurant recommendations.

Parking is pretty expensive at HHV (around $25 per day). You can feed the meter and park in a lot across the street. I believe it's around $14 per day.  For a first time visitor, I suggest taking tours and perhaps renting a car for one day to visit the North Shore. Public transportation is great. You can ride the bus anywhere for $2.50 o/w. Some people even take the bus from the airport to Waikiki hotels. I would not advise this if you have more than a carry-on bag.

Walmart is located at 700 Keeaumoku Street. There are tons of restaurants within walking distance of HHV. We had a great $2.99  breakfast special at Snapper's (directly across the street from HHV) - two eggs, two pieces of bacon, and two slices of toast.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Feb 2, 2011)

*Go oahu*

I would not recommend getting a car. There is plenty of transit and shuttles in Waikiki, plus many tour operators will pick you up at HHV (a nice perk for staying at a huge resort). 

If you want to do a lot of activities, and it sounds like you do, and save some money, I would recommend getting a 3-day or longer "Go Oahu" card. Click here for more info. 

Go Oahu card

Included with the 3-day card is fully paid admission to PCC, full circle island tour, Germaines  Luau, Waikiki trolley, Hanauma Bay Snorkeling, Pearl Harbor tour, Dole plantation, Diamond head hike w/shuttle, Sea-Life park, Makani Catamaran, my favorite, Hawaiian Oceans Outrigger Canoe Ride (lot of fun) and many, many more activities. The Go Cards are pricey but remember everything in Hawaii is very expensive. The card is well worth it if you plan ahead in how to use the card and plan to do more than one activity on the same day. You can also buy them at a discount from Costco on-line. The card comes with a guide book which will help you plan your trip. 

Have fun, Hawaii is a great place.

-TJ


----------



## Emi (Feb 2, 2011)

If you plan to do a daily car rental, Make a reservation and rent with Hertz at HHV. You can return the car at 11PM and not have to pay for parking. Just return to their designated spaces in the parking lot and drop the keys at the box. It is the most convenient. If you rent from Alamo or Thrifty, you have to return by 7Pm or 8PM or keep the car overnight which means parking fees.


----------



## jestme (Feb 2, 2011)

The Roberts Hawaii shuttle is $15 each, return. A taxi will be more than that return. The HHV is usually the first or second stop. They also have tours, check them out before you go and see if any fit your plans. 
Sam's is a good option, look it up on Google Maps so you can find it easily. If you are getting groceries for a week, it is a 15 minute walk back, or you could take the "Pink Line" back from the Ala Moana center for $2.00 each.


----------



## pacman (Feb 2, 2011)

There is a grocery store a lot closer than Ala Moana Shopping Center. It is down Kalia, across Ala Moana Blvd, and then your first left. About a 10 minute walk.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 2, 2011)

I like Star Discount Taxi http://www.startaxihawaii.com/  for transportation to and from the airport.  That a flat rate of about $30 to Waikiki.


----------



## JennM (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow Such great tips! I really appreciate it. I'm definitely going to use Star Taxi and order the Go Oahu card. It looks like Costco only offers a 3 day and with us being there 7, I think I'll go with the 5. I'm feeling a lot better about not renting a car now as well. This is exactly the kind of information I was looking for. Also, we are trading into a one bedroom in the Lagoon Tower. Does anyone know if all those units are King's or are there any doubles?

Thanks again,
Jenn


----------



## mom004 (Feb 3, 2011)

Go to the City and County of Honolulu website and you can print out the bus schedules.  Also, if you call the Lagoon directly, they'll answer all your questions about your room.  The Lagoon is closer to the beach than the Waikikian (and has a better view).  Also check out the Entertainment Book.  And if you belong to your zoo organization, bring your card (probably honored at the Hnl Zoo).  If you're going to the USS Arizona, go EARLY or be prepared to wait for most of the day.  Wear a hat and slather on the sunscreen; even if the sun is behind a cloud, it's still burning your skin.  Have fun!


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 3, 2011)

*Ps on using public transit*

I have an iPhone, the map routing app has a button on top for public transit, that lists bus numbers and times, it works in Hawaii. Comes in handy and you don't have to study a paper schedule and route map.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Save on Go Card*



JennM said:


> Wow Such great tips! I really appreciate it. I'm definitely going to use Star Taxi and order the Go Oahu card. It looks like Costco only offers a 3 day and with us being there 7, I think I'll go with the 5.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Jenn



If interested, I got an e-mail from Go Card, they are offering 10% off all cards through 2/28/2011 when you use the promo code Resovle. See attached jpg. 

-TJ


----------



## JennM (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for that info. I did order them already.... I had found a promo code on some website but there was no place to add it, and I think it's because they were already on sale. I'm so glad for the Go Oahu card tip, I didn't know they existed and I'm sure they are going to save us a bundle..... and motivate us to get up and get going!


----------



## JennM (Feb 5, 2011)

I know this question sounds a little blonde... but is the Marina section of Waikiki North? Or south? Is the Hilton in the South zone? I'm trying to book a one night stay at the end of our trip and I'm having trouble with the layout... but I'm very direction challenged. If someone could clarify... I'm finding a 3* on Hotwire for $89 which is the lowest rate so far for the holiday sunday but it's in Marina zone... is that far from the Hilton.. we'll need to transport.

Thank you!
Jenn


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 5, 2011)

*Hhv is right next to the marina*

HHV is at the southern end of Waikiki next to the marina. The same one used on Gilligans Island opening song, we sing that silly song every time we visit.


----------



## jestme (Feb 5, 2011)

JennM said:


> I know this question sounds a little blonde... but is the Marina section of Waikiki North? Or south? Is the Hilton in the South zone? I'm trying to book a one night stay at the end of our trip and I'm having trouble with the layout... but I'm very direction challenged. If someone could clarify... I'm finding a 3* on Hotwire for $89 which is the lowest rate so far for the holiday sunday but it's in Marina zone... is that far from the Hilton.. we'll need to transport.
> 
> Thank you!
> Jenn



The HHV is next to the marina at the Illikai. There is no other marina at the other end of Waikiki that I know of, but there are more further away from Waikiki. If you look at Google maps, find the HHV, then you will see a marina next to it. That is in front of the Illikai. There are a few hotels a block back from the ocean. Holiday Inn, Aqua, etc. are all behind the Illikai, away from the ocean, on the other side of the street, probably in what Hotwire still calls the marina area of Waikiki. There are a couple of others further away on the back side of the street as well.


----------



## Jaybee (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree.  We have always taken the Roberts shuttle bus. You can pay onboard for your ride to the hotel, as well as a scheduled p/u.  
As far as renting a car in Oahu, unless you're going to Ko-Olina, or any of the outer areas, don't bother.  Not only are they expensive, but parking is often non-existent. Public transportation is the only way to go.  Renting a car for a day might be feasible, but there are island tours including limos that will show you most everything...the Arizona, Punch Bowl, and even the Polynesian Cultural Center.  Have fun!



jestme said:


> The Roberts Hawaii shuttle is $15 each, return. A taxi will be more than that return. The HHV is usually the first or second stop. They also have tours, check them out before you go and see if any fit your plans.
> Sam's is a good option, look it up on Google Maps so you can find it easily. If you are getting groceries for a week, it is a 15 minute walk back, or you could take the "Pink Line" back from the Ala Moana center for $2.00 each.


----------



## JennM (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I ended up going with Aston Sunset Waikiki for our last night. They're online rate was really good, but I think their location is the other end from HHV. We have a late 9pm flight out. Our checkout is noon. I'm contemplating renting a car for the day and then driving us to the airport but the drop off rates are really high. Other option would be to rent a car locally and then return it and taxi to the airport. Or, the hotel could stow our bags and we could kill 7 or so hours. Not sure what to do.... any ideas?


----------



## jestme (Feb 6, 2011)

JennM said:


> Thank you for the info. I ended up going with Aston Sunset Waikiki for our last night. They're online rate was really good, but I think their location is the other end from HHV. We have a late 9pm flight out. Our checkout is noon. I'm contemplating renting a car for the day and then driving us to the airport but the drop off rates are really high. Other option would be to rent a car locally and then return it and taxi to the airport. Or, the hotel could stow our bags and we could kill 7 or so hours. Not sure what to do.... any ideas?


Have one of you go to the airport first thing in the morning. Rent a car at the airport and drive back to Waikiki to pick up the others. Then spend the day driving around, pick up your stored luggage the hotel and go back to the airport.
No drop off fees, and you only have to pay for one to go back to the airport, which could be by shuttle.
BTW, taking a GPS with you if you have one is a good idea. I find the east side of the island is very confusing to navigate around. I always drive to the North Shore via the western route, up H1. Don`t forget the charger.


----------

